# ViP722K - L6.69 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Spooling for all *new *DVR only:


```
PID=0858h
 DownloadID: 2ARC
 Upgrading FW [2]:
 L669:[B]'L040'-'L099'[/B]
 L669:[B]'L040'-'L099'[/B]
 New FW: 'L669'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8]1[0-2]' & 'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-T].': {ViP722k} R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[0-8]3[0-2]' & 'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-T].': {ViP722k} R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

Anyone else having this issue since one of the latest updates? I have groups setup, Movies, Cartoons etc. Before when I would go into these groups, expand the show that was grouped in that group, I would hit cancel and it would take me back to the expanded list. Now it goes all the way back up to the root of the DVR list. It's VERY annoying.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

TUKIN18S said:


> Anyone else having this issue since one of the latest updates? I have groups setup, Movies, Cartoons etc. Before when I would go into these groups, expand the show that was grouped in that group, I would hit cancel and it would take me back to the expanded list. Now it goes all the way back up to the root of the DVR list. It's VERY annoying.


Is this with 6.70 or 6.71?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

It started with 6.68. Another annoying part of it...if you expand the folder while under edit to select shows to delete, then 'INFO' the show, when you Cancel out of INFO, it unchecks any shows in that folder that were previously checked for deletion.

What a pain!


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

What FW version do you have now?


----------



## Keybounce (Jun 19, 2009)

So today I had an HD show on pause, while I finished watching a DVR recording. Yes, I knew to put it on the second tuner (the one not displayed).

After finishing the DVR show, and going to the live recording, I had a blank screen. Nothing that I did brought the image -- and this was the last showing of "Tale of Desperoux" on HBO. (I'm upset at HBO for only showing the wide-screen version on HD, which means that there's no room to record it, but that's not Dish's fault).

As I went to report this, and brought up the menu to see which software version I had, I then get the picture displayed after leaving the menu.

Now, that's NOT something I would have thought of. If you ever lose your picture, see if bringing up the menu brings it back.

Yucky.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

The only problem I was having lately was that it had become impossible to watch shows directly from the EHD. There were video and audio dropouts every few seconds. If I copied them back to the 722k, they were fine, but copy times were extremely long. This just started within the last month or so. I was starting to wonder if the drive was failing or needed to be reformatted.

Yesterday, I started to copy a show from the EHD and noticed that the copy time returned to normal, about nine minutes for a one hour HD program. It had been taking up to fifty minutes!!! So I tried to watch another show from the EHD, and is is now working perfectly again.

The only difference is that I see version 6.69 has just been installed. Nothing else has been touched.

I really wish that we could get a real list of what is being fixed when they install a new update on our systems. It just makes it really hard to try to troubleshoot a system when you don't know what is being changed without your knowledge. I have been removing programs from the EHD, assuming it was about to fail. Now I really don't know if the drive is bad or not..........


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

JSIsabella said:


> The only problem I was having lately was that it had become impossible to watch shows directly from the EHD. There were video and audio dropouts every few seconds. If I copied them back to the 722k, they were fine, but copy times were extremely long. This just started within the last month or so. I was starting to wonder if the drive was failing or needed to be reformatted.
> 
> Yesterday, I started to copy a show from the EHD and noticed that the copy time returned to normal, about nine minutes for a one hour HD program. It had been taking up to fifty minutes!!! So I tried to watch another show from the EHD, and is is now working perfectly again.
> 
> ...


If I had that problem, I would get a new EHD and move the recordings I want to save to the new one. The process would be lengthy but it beats losing recordings.


----------



## Keybounce (Jun 19, 2009)

AARGGGGH.

Today, while I was watching NatGeo, and was 37 minutes behind on live TV, I got the indicator that a show was about to record. I knew what was going to record (comedy central), did a quick check with "pip", and saw that the other tuner was on that channel, and went back to watching my show about dinosaurs.

I am in single mode (second TV has a copy of the first TV; both tuners are available for my use). 

My recorded decided to switch the tuner I was watching, instead of using the other tuner that was already on the desired channel.

... So I lost the last 37 minutes of a show about major changes to our knowledge of dinosaurs. 

I'm upset. All these freaking bugs and problems ...

GGAAAAAHHH.

Direct TV had fewer bugs and less aggravating bugs. This thing stinks like yesterday's diaper.


----------



## Keybounce (Jun 19, 2009)

And again, today. I just forced a reboot because it was stuck in "I'm recording something with no room on the drive" mode.

After rebooting, I put one tuner on a station I wanted to record, rewound it (and paused it), and went over the list of shows. Found something worth deleting, and then tried to record the show I had on pause.

The DVR insisted on changing the other tuner to the station, and recording from "now" instead of from "pause point".

Worse, it now thinks that both tuners are recording the same channel, and won't let me change channels on either tuner without telling me "This will cancel the recording".

Grumble grumble must be unconstitutional contract, or at least illegal grumble grumble.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Might want to change "The truth" to "My opinion".


----------

